# Wubs verfluchte Hexerklinge von Jan´Alai gegen Bezahlung



## Humannight (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie der Titel oben schon sagt, suche eine Gilde dich mit mit Zul nimmt auf dem Server Nozdormu und den Boss Jan´Alai legt damit ich oben genannte Klinge bekomme, bin bereit dafür auch 800 Gold zu bezahlen. ( Allianz)


----------



## Prieticus (18. Dezember 2007)

Ally oder Horde?


----------



## LightningBolt (18. Dezember 2007)

LOL wie wärs wenn de dir inner Gilde ne ZA Gruppe aufbaust und hingehst! Vieleicht bekommst die ja so.

Und nebenbei bemerkt is ZA ned grad einfach sprich da müssen alle alles geben. wenn dann einer dabei is der grün equipt oder so is langts meißt ned.

KA wie dein Equip aussieht und ich will mir nicht anmaßen zu sagen du seißt ein Noob gimp whatever.

MfG


----------



## gottdrak (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei den Affenjungs würde das 50 Euro kosten^^
Machen würdens Sie aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## Humannight (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei welchen Affenjungs?


----------



## Dreamweaver (18. Dezember 2007)

Humannight schrieb:


> Bei welchen Affenjungs?



Bei denen hier ... 
Die verkaufen ingame güter gegen Bares


----------



## Monkeyrama (18. Dezember 2007)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Bei denen hier ...
> Die verkaufen ingame güter gegen Bares


aber nichmehr lange


----------



## Atinuviell (18. Dezember 2007)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> aber nichmehr lange




glaubst du


----------



## ~Healer~ (19. Dezember 2007)

watn nu, ally oder horde?


----------



## Zermeran (19. Dezember 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


Das letzte Wort in seinem Post, das, das in Klammern steht:


ALLIANZ


----------



## Grivin (19. Dezember 2007)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Bei denen hier ...
> Die verkaufen ingame güter gegen Bares



Hahha Teilnahme an Black Tempel 39€ hahah, wie gut einfach xD.
Wer kauft sowas ???


----------

